# Missy Giove sentence?



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

I just realized that I never saw what happened to Missy. She was supposed to be sentenced back in March, but I can't find anything on that. Any word?


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

http://blogs.denverpost.com/sports/2010/01/05/missy-giove-pleads-guilty/6040/ guilty


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

bummer. I saw her at Snowshoe a couple years ago and she was FAAAST.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks, but...*

I knew that she'd pled guilty. But what happened with her sentencing that was scheduled in March??



noparking said:


> http://blogs.denverpost.com/sports/2010/01/05/missy-giove-pleads-guilty/6040/ guilty


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

If they have a convict photo/name lookup system in the state she was sentenced in, then you could search for her name. Maybe they kept it out of the news, but you can't hide from the registry search.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

> Last month Giove admitted her role in a 3-year smuggling operation, telling cops she took $30,000 to coordinate couriers shuttling marijuana from California to New York. Last summer, cops busted her in Illinois with 350 pounds of marijuana. They later found another 30 to 50 pounds of the weed at a co-conspirator's home, along with more than $1 million cash.
> She could face up to five years in federal prison. Sentencing is set for March.


So, did she face charges in CA, NY, IL, or Federal court?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

There is no inmate in New York or the Federal Prison system under her name.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

boogenman said:


> There is no inmate in New York or the Federal Prison system under her name.


 You looked for "Melissa" right?


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

Any update on her sentence? Seems odd that this dropped completely off the radar once her sentencing date was announced.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

The Feds must have her


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG, POT!!! :lol:


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Did any of you post this question on yahoo answers? I am wondering why someone would delete an unanswered question. I smell a cover up!!!!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100909174624AALbCNG

Edit: I can't find either of them in the system so I'm guessing they haven't been sentenced yet. Continuances are cool like that.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

gticlay said:


> OMG, POT!!! :lol:


AHHHH  Like this


----------



## topmounter (Jul 30, 2003)

fourtyounce said:


> Did any of you post this question on yahoo answers? I am wondering why someone would delete an unanswered question. I smell a cover up!!!!
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100909174624AALbCNG
> 
> Edit: I can't find either of them in the system so I'm guessing they haven't been sentenced yet. Continuances are cool like that.


So that means she must be freely roaming the streets?!? Oh heavens-to-betsy... katybar the door!!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

From MMIKE at RM
I thought so. She hasn't even been sentenced yet.

http://saratogian.com/articles/2010/...8116461356.txt

Quote:
Giove sentencing adjourned, again

Published: Tuesday, September 21, 2010

ALBANY - The sentencing for mountain biker Melissa "Missy" Giove - who pleaded guilty to felony marijuana possession in December - has been adjourned again until Dec. 1. The sentencing will occur in U.S. District Court in Albany.

Giove, 37, was arrested by federal agents in Wilton in June 2009 and charged with possession of nearly 400 pounds of marijuana.

She faces up to 40 years in prison and a $2 million fine.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Once someone gets piercings and tatoos... it's all "Downhill" from there. Get it?


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Missy is not even in the country anymore.....


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Where is she?


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

where would you go if you were facing 40yrs in prison and 2 million dollar fine? Me, i would go far far away.


----------



## dans160 (Jun 2, 2008)

witness protection progam...?


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

SO is gto claiming she fled the country?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Remind me again why we care? There's gotta be at least one major drug dealer who gets busted and rolls over on his/her "friends" every day in the US. I think we'd all generally agree that they are mostly in the scum-of-the-earth category (you know, shooting people, getting their GF's on drugs and/or pimping them out, bad neighborhood influence and all that). So Missy's fast on bike and has cool tats and used to have a Volvo/Cannondale sponsorship...that makes everything OK, right? Damn those feds, maaaaan, they busted somebody who's like, you know, cooool, maaaaan. Not on.....pass it to the left, dude....


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

holy shiz i was just playin as her in down hill domintion 2 days ago


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> I think we'd all generally agree that they are mostly in the scum-of-the-earth category (you know, shooting people, getting their GF's on drugs and/or pimping them out, bad neighborhood influence and all that).


Dude, it's pot.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Distribution is a totally different realm, which is more closely associated with crime cartels, human trafficking, murders, and other issues. True, the demand creates that too, but when the **** is legalized, you kill the crime chains that supply.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Dude, it's pot.


Dude, it's 350 pounds of pot and a cool mill, cash money. My point isn't whether or not pot should be legal, the point is that at the moment, it's not - ergo anybody distributing the stuff on such a scale is pretty certain to be dealing with people who are potentially a danger to others.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

junktrunk said:


> Distribution is a totally different realm, which is more closely associated with crime cartels, human trafficking, murders, and other issues. True, the demand creates that too, but when the **** is legalized, you kill the crime chains that supply.


Yeah but what amazes me is...why do people smoke mexi swag? Does that stuff even get anyone high? Yet how many millions of pounds are smuggled over the boarder, and the whole blah blah mexcian drug war...seems if people just had a taste and elitist attitude and only smoked top quality locally grown herb, then our mexican issues would go away. But guess the same could be said for....why do people drink Bush beer?

I give up.


----------



## manny40 (Aug 20, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Dude, it's 350 pounds of pot and a cool mill, cash money. My point isn't whether or not pot should be legal, the point is that at the moment, it's not - ergo anybody distributing the stuff on such a scale is pretty certain to be dealing with people who are potentially a danger to others.


Ice, you're obviously one of the only people here who has sense, and the intelligence to know that smuggling/selling pot, has far greater implications than some realize. These implications cost us, the taxpayers, millions of dollars to support our government's efforts to stifle the drug trade; moreover, violent fallout from rival drug traffickers competing to control the drug flow, inevitably brings the violence home to our neighborhoods. It amazes me that people want that garbage legalized. I've heard supporters argue that marihuana is "natural", and so it's perfectly okay to use and should be legal...well, cocaine and opium are also "natural", but we know how dangerous these drugs can be when processed.

I hope Giove gets what's coming to her, if she hasn't already...she's no different than any other criminal...even if she happens to ride a mtn. bike...

I


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

manny40 said:


> Ice, you're obviously one of the only people here who has sense, and the intelligence to know that smuggling/selling pot, has far greater implications than some realize. These implications cost us, the taxpayers, millions of dollars to support our *PURITANICALLY MINDED AND FISCALLY IRRESPONSIBLE* government's *MISGUIDED* efforts to stifle the drug trade; moreover, violent fallout from rival drug traffickers competing to control the drug flow, inevitably brings the violence home to our neighborhoods. It amazes me that people want that garbage legalized. I've heard supporters argue that marihuana is "natural", and so it's perfectly okay to use and should be legal...well, cocaine and opium are also "natural", but we know how dangerous these drugs can be when processed.
> 
> I hope Giove gets what's coming to her, if she hasn't already...she's no different than any other criminal...even if she happens to ride a mtn. bike...
> 
> I


There, fixed it for you. That's a hellofa reach lumping pot with cocaine and opium, both of which ARE addictive and far more detrimental. If they'd legalize and tax pot the net turnaround from spending untold millions on Green Harvest would be scary big. We already do it with two of the most destructive drugs in society, nicotine and alcohol. I'm not condoning Missy's crime, she broke the law, but it should result in a sentencing the equivalent of what one would get for smuggling cigarettes or tequila from Mexico (IMHO).


----------



## manny40 (Aug 20, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> There, fixed it for you. That's a hellofa reach lumping pot with cocaine and opium, both of which ARE addictive and far more detrimental. If they'd legalize and tax pot the net turnaround from spending untold millions on Green Harvest would be scary big. We already do it with two of the most destructive drugs in society, nicotine and alcohol. I'm not condoning Missy's crime, she broke the law, but it should result in a sentencing the equivalent of what one would get for smuggling cigarettes or tequila from Mexico (IMHO).


Let's see...you've taken something I've written, and edited it to reflect YOUR views...and I'm supposed to take you seriously??

Look bro, "reaching" to coke and opium, from marihuana, is not such a leap as you might think. But who knows, people who think like you may be correct...afterall, who knows, maybe once marihuana is legalized, the drug smugglers might hang up their "smuggling britches"...and all the pot heads will be content with just that...and since alcohol and tobacco are MORE destructive, then it would be perfectly justified. Of course, adding to your argument that it would make more fiscal sense really supports and strengthens your position:skep:


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

*In some places doctors use it for herbal medication*

*Ronald Reagan used to smoke it before he go up on Television
After Margaret Thatcher visit him, she bring some back to England and distribute it equally throughout the house of commons*

Marijuana growers and distributors do far less damage to society than liquor store operators and they in no way cost tax payers money; they do not exploit youth, as they generally do not require the manipulation of 'pushers' or 'street soldiers'. Everyone involved with marijuana distribution is there voluntarily because they enjoy the effects of the drug first and foremost.

All resources currently devoted to eradicating marijuana should be henceforth directly channeled towards silencing the scourge of youth that is methamphedines,
I want Missy released and empowered to scour the nation on a fiery DH chariot, purging our nation of drug companies and illegal labs that contribute to the production of that devil drug Ice.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

damnit...busch is mexican?! pbr must be 'merican, its good ole red, white and blue. phew! well a million bucks and 350lbs of herb never hurt anyone, but people have. As far as i know Missy never hurt anyone and hope she makes out as good as possible.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Distribution level=real crime kids, this isn't someone with 5 plants in their basement. 

Weed=Less harmful and addictive than many things that are legal. Alcohol, tobacco and mcdonalds.

I don't smoke and don't want to, but both statements above can be true.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Just so it's clear, she wasn't involved in a Mexican drug gang. She was transporting weed that was grown in NorCal to NY. Of course we don't know the exact people in NorCal that she was dealing with but there's lots of non-violent hippies who grow a lot of weed up there. Big pot business doesn't always mean violence.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

She was pinning it at Snowshoe this whole weekend. Hooked up for a run with a group she was riding with and talked with her for a bit. If the outcome of the trial is weighing on her, she didn't let it show. She was as chatty and chill as ever.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Secace said:


> She was pinning it at Snowshoe this whole weekend. Hooked up for a run with a group she was riding with and talked with her for a bit. If the outcome of the trial is weighing on her, she didn't let it show. She was as chatty and chill as ever.


Well, it's nice to hear she still rides! And even more amazing that she's still in the country. Maybe she's going to stick out the trial and face the outcome, whatever it may be. That'd be pretty standup-ish in a good way if you ask me. Worked(well, washed bikes for) her team in `97 and not saying I had many conversations with her, but the feeling was that once the crowds went away she was mellow and could hold real conversations, ie not a crazy person she portrayed most of the time.

And then there's sMyles Rockwell....


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Distribution level=real crime kids, this isn't someone with 5 plants in their basement.
> 
> Weed=Less harmful and addictive than many things that are legal. Alcohol, tobacco and mcdonalds.
> 
> I don't smoke and don't want to, but both statements above can be true.


I dunno, pot is just as harmful as tobacco and makes you just as stupid and irritating as a drunk. I have the wonderful pleasure of working with pot heads at my job...when you come to work blazed, can't get anything done, ready for a nap by lunch, have to get blazed right after lunch, still can't get anything done and when they do the job is done shitty....I really don't agree with any statement that pot is okay. Just another way to fry your brain cells.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if missy did have that much pot and money then she needs to fall like everyone else

I don't smoke pot and never have, but I think it should be legalized. I am tired of scum buckets, dealers and dirt bags, being rich. In fact all drugs should be legal. Just go down to drug store and buy it. Tax it just like alcohol.

Then maybe that will weaken the drug cartels in mexico and I can go back and surf there


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Trail-Shredder said:


> I dunno, pot is just as harmful as tobacco and makes you just as stupid and irritating as a drunk. I have the wonderful pleasure of working with pot heads at my job...when you come to work blazed, can't get anything done, ready for a nap by lunch, have to get blazed right after lunch, still can't get anything done and when they do the job is done shitty....I really don't agree with any statement that pot is okay. Just another way to fry your brain cells.


So tell me, how many cases of cancer has marijuana caused? How many people have ODed on marijuana? Aptly waiting for your comical reply.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Trail-Shredder said:


> I dunno, pot is just as harmful as tobacco and makes you just as stupid and irritating as a drunk. I have the wonderful pleasure of working with pot heads at my job...when you come to work blazed, can't get anything done, ready for a nap by lunch, have to get blazed right after lunch, still can't get anything done and when they do the job is done shitty....I really don't agree with any statement that pot is okay. Just another way to fry your brain cells.


I work with several heavy drinkers. Same problems at work. Whats the difference? Neither should indulge at work. :nono:
As far as violence mentioned from other posters above, ANYTIME big money is involved there will be violence eventually. Drugs, alcohol,oil, wallstreet, big business, politics... pick your poison.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Big +1 on that..........
killing in the name of (insert your religon//ideology/fuel source here)............ beats the sh1t out of any pot related death count.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

US District Court, that bish is gonna be locked in the clink for a loooooong time. What a dumb ass!


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

manny40 said:


> Let's see...you've taken something I've written, and edited it to reflect YOUR views...and I'm supposed to take you seriously??
> 
> Look bro, "reaching" to coke and opium, from marihuana, is not such a leap as you might think. But who knows, people who think like you may be correct...afterall, who knows, maybe once marihuana is legalized, the drug smugglers might hang up their "smuggling britches"...and all the pot heads will be content with just that...and since alcohol and tobacco are MORE destructive, then it would be perfectly justified. Of course, adding to your argument that it would make more fiscal sense really supports and strengthens your position:skep:


So none of you stated that marijuana is not a narcotic drug. Its illegal to posses and distribute due to a bogus tax status that the government created and controls to ensure that no one has the proper tax stamp to sell or posses. Ergo both sale and possesion are illegal, but on a tax basis not a narcotic basis. Anyone who classifies it as a narcotic does not have their facts straight. Coke and opium are narcotics, not marijuana, which is an herb with some psyco-active and pain killing effects.

That said, MissyG willingly played with fire and got burned.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Marijuana not a narcotic? Funny, I just pulled this off of Medicinenet.com

Narcotic: 2. A drug such as marijuana which is subject to regulatory restrictions comparable to those for addictive narcotics.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Haus Boss said:


> Marijuana not a narcotic? Funny, I just pulled this off of Medicinenet.com
> 
> Narcotic: 2. A drug such as marijuana which is subject to regulatory restrictions comparable to those for addictive narcotics.


Narcotic originally referred to a sleep inducing or numbing drug such as morphine. Its not really a medical term these days as the definition isn't clear or scientific. Law enforcement and governments have taken to calling any illegal drugs narcotics, even coke and meth which have **** all to do with putting you to sleep.

Regardless, call it a Bob or a Narcotic and it still just a word game. It isn't physically addictive and no more harmful than alcohol or cigarettes. The people supporting keeping it illegal are the same as the prohibitionists in the 20's and 30's and should be mocked as strongly as well as blamed for the criminal activities built up around it.

And no, I'm not a pothead or even an occasional user. Don't even like the stuff, but I like being fed ******** even less. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Haus Boss said:


> So tell me, how many cases of cancer has marijuana caused? How many people have ODed on marijuana? Aptly waiting for your comical reply.


no OD'ing on marijuana

many people die by cancer from the effects of smoking marijuana....it has more resin then tobacco.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no OD'ing on marijuana
> 
> many people die by cancer from the effects of smoking marijuana....it has more resin then tobacco.


Bullshyt, you are wrong. No one has ever contracted cancer from smoking pot. It has as much or more tar as cigarettes, but there has never been a study proving marijuana has carcinogenic properties.
http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/news/20060523/pot-smoking-not-linked-to-lung-cancer
SMT, you shouldn't make blanket statements like that when you don't know what the fvck you're talking about.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Haus Boss said:


> Marijuana not a narcotic? Funny, I just pulled this off of Medicinenet.com
> 
> Narcotic: 2. A drug such as marijuana which is subject to regulatory restrictions comparable to those for addictive *narcotics*.


Circular definition is circular.

Anything is a narcotic if it's subject to the same laws as _real _narcotics.

Yep, that *is *funny. 

Seems to me that marijuana is not a narcotic if you're talking in a physiological context. But it is a narcotic if you're talking a legal context. Which is stupid. But I've come to expect that from the people who write laws.



> And no, I'm not a pothead or even an occasional user. Don't even like the stuff, but I like being fed ******** even less.


Ditto.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Trail-Shredder said:


> I dunno, pot is just as harmful as tobacco and makes you just as stupid and irritating as a drunk. I have the wonderful pleasure of working with pot heads at my job...when you come to work blazed, can't get anything done, ready for a nap by lunch, have to get blazed right after lunch, still can't get anything done and when they do the job is done shitty....I really don't agree with any statement that pot is okay. Just another way to fry your brain cells.


Alcohol does the same things to plenty of people, probably more. I know a handful of people who smoke too much pot, so I do know what you're talking about. Those people should be fired. Maybe it would be a wake-up call, maybe not. At least it would stop them from dragging their employers and co-workers down.

But I also know plenty of well-adjusted successful pot smokers. People with steady jobs and nice cars (and nice bikes, even). And alcohol drinkers, for that matter. So the fact that pot remains illegal just seems silly to me. Government should focus on crimes that actually have victims, rather than trying to save people from themselves. Next thing you know they'll outlaw bicycling because people get hurt when they fall.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

*harold and kumar*

Those two knows the truth.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> Bullshyt, you are wrong. *No one has ever contracted cancer from smoking pot* .... you shouldn't make blanket statements like that when you don't know what the fvck you're talking about.


Uhhh, I wouldn't be lecturing anyone about making blanket statements when you say something like that....


----------



## eric1bss (Jan 15, 2005)

so she's out on bail? riding? awesome!!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Uhhh, I wouldn't be lecturing anyone about making blanket statements when you say something like that....


Okay, how about "it has _*never*_ been proven that anyone has contracted cancer from smoking pot"? Did you read the link?


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Most pot smokers I know smoke both cigs and pot. That might skew any evidence there. No kind of smoke could be good for your lungs. It makes me uuhh.. *you* cough for gods sake.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

00sable, there is ZERO, ZIP, NONE, NADA medical evidence that shows anyone has ever contracted cancer as a result of marijuana use, nor is there any evidence of a single person ever dying as a result of an overdose.

I'm glad that you are basing your opinion on your own "unbiased scientific" observations.  Marijuana won't kill you, but it has its side effects like every other substance out there.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

Uhhh... I just said, now read carefully... "that might skew any evidence there." Reefering to people smoking both and yeah that was just my personal observation. I think you probably cough from smoke too, don't you? Bodies reaction to irritating things brought in to the lungs. You need to fire one up, relax and put down the meat cleaver.
Peace Bro!


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm gonna go smoke a bowl and hit some wicked jumps now- NorCal style.

:ihih:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone know if she was ever sentenced?

Holy crap, she must have a g*o*o*d lawyer. She pleads guilty to a charge that could get her 40 years, and a year later she is still out on bail?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I havn't heard anything in a LONG time about this either.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no OD'ing on marijuana
> 
> many people die by cancer from the effects of smoking marijuana....it has more resin then tobacco.


The resin isn't a carcinogen, carcinogens are what causes cancer, so having more resin has nothing to do with the cancer.

Although having more resin is slightly worse for your lungs.

And even then people who regularly smoke pot still smoke way less than regular cigarette smokers, so their lungs are generally in better condition despite marijuana having more resin.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Come on what's wrong with pot. You know what through that statement out, too long a debate. Damn she is a hustler, Thats actually an impressive amount of weight. I'm not looking at this from any point of view other than what she was able to achieve. So you pro or anti's can keep your comments at home. Don't think she will be doing more than 6 months if that. I do think the Feds would want to get there hands on the growing operation or who knows. Either way pretty funny ****. Any other story on some other old school cats?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

eride1 said:


> Come on what's wrong with pot. You know what through that statement out, too long a debate. Damn she is a hustler, Thats actually an impressive amount of weight. I'm not looking at this from any point of view other than what she was able to achieve. So you pro or anti's can keep your comments at home. Don't think she will be doing more than 6 months if that. I do think the Feds would want to get there hands on the growing operation or who knows. Either way pretty funny ****. Any other story on some other old school cats?


Kinda makes you wonder what cats like Rockwell or Palmer are up to huh? I'm just kidding people, kinda. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

Palmer is busy riding and running a very successful snowboard business. he doesn't have time to do stupid **** like being a drug dealer.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

cdburch said:


> Palmer is busy riding and running a very successful snowboard business. he doesn't have time to do stupid **** like being a drug dealer.


Last time I checked he was kinda ****ed over that business and he is not really running it, though it's rumors.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

rep_1969 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder what cats like Rockwell or Palmer are up to huh? I'm just kidding people, kinda. :thumbsup:


no im with you. palmer and rockwell. shaums march. eric carter, i know brian lopez is still doing well riding. just crazy cause 12 years ago you see her at world cups and now shes gone a seedy route. haha


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I asked Greg Herbold H-BALL about Palmer. I saw him at the MAMMOTH Kamikaze return a couple of years ago he said Palmer has got his **** together and more sober and chill then ever. I was hoping to see John Tomac and Palmer their but they had prior commitments. I met alot of OLD SCHOOL DHrs that day also an awsomeTRIALS event H-BALL was killin it and so were the UNICYCLES!!!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

eride1 said:


> Come on what's wrong with pot. You know what through that statement out, too long a debate. Damn she is a hustler, Thats actually an impressive amount of weight. I'm not looking at this from any point of view other than what she was able to achieve. So you pro or anti's can keep your comments at home. Don't think she will be doing more than 6 months if that. I do think the Feds would want to get there hands on the growing operation or who knows. Either way pretty funny ****. Any other story on some other old school cats?


You have smoked yourself retarded.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

So all that crap aside on whether pot is good for you or not, does anyone know what happened with the sentencing and where she is being held?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> In fact all drugs should be legal. Just go down to drug store and buy it. Tax it just like alcohol.


This is the only real solution.

Portugal has decriminalized all drugs and their strategy is working very well and will be a model for the world to follow.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> So all that crap aside on whether pot is good for you or not, does anyone know what happened with the sentencing and where she is being held?


Sentencing is scheduled for March last I saw .


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

eride1 said:


> Come on what's wrong with pot. You know what through that statement out, too long a debate. Damn she is a hustler, Thats actually an impressive amount of weight. I'm not looking at this from any point of view other than what she was able to achieve. So you pro or anti's can keep your comments at home. Don't think she will be doing more than 6 months if that. I do think the Feds would want to get there hands on the growing operation or who knows. Either way pretty funny ****. Any other story on some other old school cats?


Yeah. Here's one:

It's about a guy named **** Camarena. A 37 year old married guy (his wife's name is Mika). Three kids. A U.S. citizen who, as part of his job for the U.S. government, provided information to the Mexican government that resulted in Mexican soldiers eradicating a bunch of pot.

A drug lord kidnapped **** and tortured him for nine hours before he died. Ordinarily, this would be pretty hard to do, but the drug lord hired a doctor to keep **** alive as long as possible, so that he could torture **** longer. He videotaped the whole thing, so that he could enjoy the experience again, over and over, whenever he wanted.

I'm not sure that ****'s wife and three children would buy into the concept that pot is a victimless crime.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Camarena


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

You know about prohibition and how it skyrocketed the power and wealth of the mafia right? Same deal, its like saying alcohol wasn't a "victimless crime" and all those poor FBI agents and cops killed make the point. Its not gonna fly. :nono:



RIS said:


> Yeah. Here's one:
> 
> It's about a guy named **** Camarena. A 37 year old married guy (his wife's name is Mika). Three kids. A U.S. citizen who, as part of his job for the U.S. government, provided information to the Mexican government that resulted in Mexican soldiers eradicating a bunch of pot.
> 
> ...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

RIS said:


> Yeah. Here's one:
> 
> It's about a guy named **** Camarena. A 37 year old married guy (his wife's name is Mika). Three kids. A U.S. citizen who, as part of his job for the U.S. government, provided information to the Mexican government that resulted in Mexican soldiers eradicating a bunch of pot.
> 
> ...


You need to reexamine your logic... it is *prohibition and the drug war* that is to blame here.

I can totally understand why prohibitionists think the way you do, and I agree that life would be better without highly addictive and destructive drugs. However, the flaw in prohibition lies in the reality that it is impossible to eradicate drugs from society, instead you form a criminal element that is in "war" with prohibitionists. Drugs are still available to anyone who wants them, in fact they are available easier than legal drugs for underage people. The fact is, it is not up to anyone to decide how other people should live, with the rare exception of violent criminals or corrupt corporate leaders or politicians. The USA is now the world leader in incarcerating it's citizens, maybe we should examine some alternatives in the case of non-violent / "victimless" crimes? Unfortunately, it is primarily fear that drives prohibition and the drug war and it should be obvious to anyone with half a brain that better alternatives exist.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

When's the last time you heard about someone high up in an alcohol manufacturing or distribution enterprise doing something like that?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

NWS said:


> When's the last time you heard about someone high up in an alcohol manufacturing or distribution enterprise doing something like that?


The 1920s dummy.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Last time it was illegal, lol!




NWS said:


> When's the last time you heard about someone high up in an alcohol manufacturing or distribution enterprise doing something like that?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> Last time it was illegal, lol!


1. If you are dumb enough to get caught with it you deserve to be busted.
2. If you are to stupid to grow it you deserve to pay $500 oz
3. If you need to smoke it to be normal you have a problem.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

RIS said:


> Yeah. Here's one:
> 
> It's about a guy named **** Camarena. A 37 year old married guy (his wife's name is Mika). Three kids. A U.S. citizen who, as part of his job for the U.S. government, provided information to the Mexican government that resulted in Mexican soldiers eradicating a bunch of pot.
> 
> ...


That's funny dude. My mom read me that story out of some magazine (TIme?, Natty Geo?) when I was a kid. I've always remembered his name. As others pointed out, the only reason career criminals are involved with drug trafficking is because it's illegal. Now you can buy your beer from Deschutes instead of Al Capone. Also, there are plenty of places int he US where you can buy smoke that for a 100% fact did not come from a cartel. TONS of growers in Oregon. Most of them are regular dudes with regular jobs too. Typically states with harsher MJ laws restrict the presence of local growers, so the local market is fed by career traffickers smuggling large amounts of *****ty mexican shwag pot. No one wants to smoke it, but if you live in the rural south or midwest that's pretty much all you can find. Any quality pot brought to those areas from the West coast or canada will be outrageously priced, due to simple supply and demand.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> The 1920s dummy.


Yeah. That was my point. Dummy.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ahh. No one else got your sarcasm either. It doesn't translate well in text, especially in a thread full of stupidity.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

She was smuggling Humboldt-grown roadkill....mmmmm!!!


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer. 

Because more people will be buying the drugs, do you really think the drug cartels who are making millions are just going to hang up their hats and call it a day? Really? Lets use some logic here. This will be the moment when the drug cartels take the violence to our streets, competing over actual small businesses, you can say, who now make the drugs that they have to compete with here in America. Think of oil companies making billions, you think once oil is gone their just going to disappear? Come on. 

Legalizing anything is not going to solve the problem, and if you legalize these drugs, are you saying you support what it will do to people, families and communities? We have to look at the bigger picture, its not just about you, but our communities. 

For those who think life is just about getting high on what ever drug you choose, you need to really open your eyes and realize what you Could be doing. Think about China and India becoming world super powers competing us for jobs, and all were doing is going around complaining about legalizing drugs which just brings down communities? Why don't you think about how you can make yourself useful. 

So for all those people who believe in Socialism, Communism, Marxism and want to legalize drugs, here is a quote from George Bernard Shaw, a Fabian Socialist; 

"I don't want to punish anybody. An extraordinary number of people whom I want to kill. I think it would be a good thing to make everybody come before a properly-appointed board, just as they might come before the income tax commissioner, and say every five years, or every seven years, just put them there, and say, "Sir, or madam, now will you be kind enough to justify your existence?" If you're not producing as much as you consume or perhaps a little more, then, clearly, we cannot use the big organizations of our society for the purpose of keeping you alive, because your life does not benefit us and it can't be of very much use to yourself."


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

camarosam said:


> Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer.


Pot was legalized in my town a couple years ago* and I don't see any money going to drug cartels. Almost everything that's consumed here is grown here. Production is spread across many small time growers who spend their income legally. Like someone else said, the only areas where imported cartel pot is sold are those with harsh laws preventing local growing.

*For recreational use by those over 21 possessing less than 2 ounces. Growing, buying at a dispensary, and possessing more requires a medical card.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

camarosam said:


> Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer.
> 
> Because more people will be buying the drugs, do you really think the drug cartels who are making millions are just going to hang up their hats and call it a day? Really? Lets use some logic here. This will be the moment when the drug cartels take the violence to our streets, competing over actual small businesses, you can say, who now make the drugs that they have to compete with here in America. Think of oil companies making billions, you think once oil is gone their just going to disappear? Come on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Ahh. No one else got your sarcasm either. It doesn't translate well in text, especially in a thread full of stupidity.


"I don't care who you are that there was funny"
AHAHAHAH


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

camarosam said:


> Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer.


so laughable... where do you live, under a rock?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

camarosam said:


> Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer.
> 
> Legalizing anything is not going to solve the problem,


that made me LOL

Portugal would disagree with you on the last part too


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

deadatbirth said:


> that made me LOL
> 
> Portugal would disagree with you on the last part too


So would the Netherlands. The US (despite its war on drugs) is a far more dangerous place then these druggie paradises.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> So would the Netherlands. The US (despite its war on drugs) is a far more dangerous place then these druggie paradises.


contrary to popular belief, drugs are not legal in the Netherlands.
but you are right on the last part....sadly


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

its such a simple solution, its painful to see just how easily fear and ignorance, happily fed by "tough on crime" politicians and the for-profit prison industry in need of cheap (functionally slave) labor has managed to keep this ******** "war" going for so long.

i mean ****, i'm STRAIGHTEDGE and i'm pro-legalization.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Weed is legal (or more appropriately tolerated/not prosecuted) in coffee shops as you probably know.

Thats what I was getting at. My post didn't at all mean that all drugs from alcohol to crack are legal.



deadatbirth said:


> contrary to popular belief, drugs are not legal in the Netherlands.
> but you are right on the last part....sadly


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> Weed is legal (or more appropriately tolerated/not prosecuted) in coffee shops as you probably know.


its officially illegal but tolerated. at least thats what ive been told when i was there and what the internets say


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

deadatbirth said:


> its officially illegal but tolerated. at least thats what ive been told when i was there and what the internets say


Right, the dutch say drugs are hard (coke, heroin, etc..) or soft (weed, hash). The soft drugs are tolerated or decriminalized for personal use even though they're technically illegal. As evidenced by being able to go into a coffee shop and buy weed off a menu, cops not shutting down the shops and so on. My wife is euro, and has been there a couple times although I haven't myself.

In any case, the idea that allowing people to smoke weed causing crime to run rampant in the streets is disproven by this "experiment" and portugal's decriminalization as well. Its comical to think Mexican drug cartels will take over American streets and communities shortly after decriminalization or legalization of weed. Thats why I posted the troll pic above. The guy is either trolling or so far out of touch with reality that its not worth discussing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Too bad this thread has devolved into a Reefer Madness parody.

Anyway, does anyone know anything about dear Missy being sentenced?

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> In any case, the idea that allowing people to smoke weed causing crime to run rampant in the streets is disproven by this "experiment" and portugal's decriminalization as well. Its comical to think Mexican drug cartels will take over American streets and communities shortly after decriminalization or legalization of weed. Thats why I posted the troll pic above. The guy is either trolling or so far out of touch with reality that its not worth discussing.


correct. especially since it would be regulated just like the tobacco and or alcohol industry is.
it would also have a small influx of money for the state/community. Prop 19 would have helped the State's budget (though not a tremendous amount)

and it _could_ make the cartels lose a lot of money since it would be regulated



Bigfoot said:


> Anyway, does anyone know anything about dear Missy being sentenced?
> 
> Anyone? Bueller?


shes not in the NYS corrections database.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

camarosam said:


> Just so everyone knows, if you legalize drugs, it will make the drug cartels richer.
> 
> Because more people will be buying the drugs, do you really think the drug cartels who are making millions are just going to hang up their hats and call it a day? Really? Lets use some logic here. This will be the moment when the drug cartels take the violence to our streets, competing over actual small businesses, you can say, who now make the drugs that they have to compete with here in America....


That is about the biggest bunch of paranoid BS I have ever heard....

As far as the harm drugs do to communities etc... on average 7 people die EACH DAY in Florida from prescription drug abuse. (ie Oxycontin etc) More than all other narcotics and illegal drugs combined. You are worried about what legal MJ might do to our communities? Please. Stick your head in the sand some more. :madman:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

...


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

There are very few studies on the longterm effects of pot on the human body. Known: putting smoke in your lungs is bad. 

I agree, Tax the **** out of it and make the users pay for their medicare instead of the other tax payers. Tax everything bad! Sub the good!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

big_slacker said:


> So would the Netherlands. The US (despite its war on drugs) is a far more dangerous place then these druggie paradises.


Hmm, i saw a show a few days ago about the drug-zone of Vancouver Canada and holy crap, people just having seizures in the street, addicts in comas, people literally rotting, dead and alive. Ive been to some bad places in the US recently, but ive never seen anything like that. The idea that if things are more lax that it wilk somehow get rid of violence and crime is flawed. Im pretty liberal these days and id actually support loosening some laws, but there is not now, nor has there ever been, a "war" on drugs. As a veteran, it is a misuse of the word "war". Anyone who has been in one or seriously trained for one knows what it is about. What has existed is nowhere near a "war".


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Too bad this thread has devolved into a Reefer Madness parody.


Couldn't have said it better myself lol. Is legalizing pot that important, I mean really? I mean if I was 16 again maybe it would be.

Ran across these...

http://albarchive.merlinone.net/mweb/wmsql.wm.request?oneimage&imageid=11781873

http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=CB42518894654FCC82140C0AE5BAB0E9


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

This is bummer news. From the articles I've read it sounds like she got greedy and put herself in a situation where she had to rat on a bunch of people to save her ass. If she is only facing a 5 year federal sentence for that much weight then she most likely sang like a bird. That's the same amount of time given to Chris Barkowitz and he was a licensed MMJ caregiver in Denver who made the mistake of taunting the FBI by showing nbc news his medical grow (he only had like 2 lbs and 10k in cash!).

No reason to be greedy these days with the current mmj laws. Stop growing your crappy outdoor/warehouse buds that you can't move in a competitive market. The days of humbolt lore are in the history books. Nut up and give 25% of your profit to the electric company like everyone else, grow indoor fire, and stay out of prison! Or get a real job, suckers


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BigBill said:


> ...Stop growing your crappy outdoor/warehouse buds that you can't move in a competitive market. *The days of humbolt lore are in the history books. *...


not sure about this :skep:

(skip to 4:00 to see the Humboldt section - but the whole thing in good)


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

highdelll said:


> not sure about this :skip:


Oh yeah man, they're definitely still churning it out. And most of it is entirely decent and good smoke. But nobody here is buying it, at least not in the quantity they're producing it or for the price they want. It's all getting moved to the east coast, at huge legal risk. Clubs in Cali are buying medicine that is grown in perfectly controlled environments with no mold, no pests and hand trimmed. Connieseurs can always tell the difference and will only buy the best. Be safe and stay out of federal jurisdiction is all I'm saying. No reason to go to pound me in the ass prison for growing such a beautiful plant when there are safer options.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

BigBill said:


> This is bummer news. From the articles I've read it sounds like she got greedy and put herself in a situation where she had to rat on a bunch of people to save her ass. If she is only facing a 5 year federal sentence for that much weight then she most likely sang like a bird. That's the same amount of time given to Chris Barkowitz and he was a licensed MMJ caregiver in Denver who made the mistake of taunting the FBI by showing nbc news his medical grow (he only had like 2 lbs and 10k in cash!).


Chris was in no way compliant with state law, had way more plants than he should have, lived near a school and had prior felonies.

Missy DID NOT necessarily rat anyone out for a 5 year sentence, that is horrible to say since you don't have all the facts. There can be many different sentence mitigators, including flaws in the case and search warrants. Also, a lot of prosecutors are not seeking long prison terms for non violent drug offenders anymore, especially if it's weed.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

Chris was as compliant with state law as the majority of growers in Colorado and California. He and all 12 of his patients had recommendations for 25-50 plants. Also, more than half the plants the feds seized were immature clones, OR fresh unrooted cuts, not budding/mature/usable plants. If local LEO had knocked on his door and he had shut his mouth and instantly called a good MMJ lawyer the charges would either have been dismissed or, worst case scenario, he would have received suspended sentence/probation in state or county where you can be parolled. DEA made an example out of him for going on the news and promoting the lifestyle. Which WAS idiotic, but still...he was following the recommendations of his and his patients DOCTORS! He at least had paper on his wall and was not trafficking black market bud across state lines!

As for Missy, if you go to the NORML website it will show you what the individual state and federal penalties are. You will see that the normal penalty range for this much weight is 5-20yrs. That is the reason I assume she may have snitched/"cooperated." It's just my educated speculation, not a fact. 

But you would know a lot more about the federal system than I would since you have been there done that. Right Dorje?  (thc farmer troll turns mtbr troll, interesting and small world)


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIS said:


>


Are you "outing" yourself and your "forbidden love" ?


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

"*Isn't it brutal how one person hawks on another for doing something they think is wrong ... even though they might never have tried it for themselves"*

Yes, he's talking about marijuana - or ... "Gage, as they so beautifully call(s) it from time to time" "It's a thousand times better than whisky" "Being a great observer in life - and a sane man from the day i was born - much different than a lot of guys - with whom I used to light up, but who thought they could get a bigger kick by juggin' themselves in the a** with a needle ... cocaine, heroin, or some other ungodly sh*t"

The Other Mr. Armstrong ... LOUIS Armstrong (from Louis Armstrong; In His Own Words - - Oxford Press).

Oh, there's SO much more!!! This from an autobiographical sceth written by Pops, but destroyed by his manager (a copy was found in his home-office after he died in '71)

CHA', ... ALLways Be Cruisin'!!!


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

*and*

And, ... God Bless Misssy Giove !!!

CHA', ... ALLways Be Cruisin'!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Jun 23, 2004)

Its funny how many DH/Freeriders are talking trash about doing something illegal. 

In Santa Cruz more than 90% of the "epic" singletrack here is illegal and carries a larger fine than if you smoke a joint in the parking lot. We even have medical marijuana laws here that allow you to carry well over an ounce of personal medicine at any time! So if you have a card and a big ole bag of sweet delicious "medicine" and you got caught ripping dead campers, guess what will have you in more trouble?? Yup, that bicycle of yours. 

(Dead Campers is a purely fictional trail not located anywhere near a University in Santa Cruz) 

Useless bike geek/stoner fact. The very first bike race held in Marin way back before any kind of suspension or even mtn bike specific tires or even RePac, anyone take a wild guess what the prize was????? POT a big bag of POT. I don't know of any original bike companies that didn't reek of weed. Our sport was born by stoners looking for somewhere to get stoned, deal with it.


----------



## Itswitz (Nov 19, 2007)

*reek of weed?*



Big Perm said:


> .Useless bike geek/stoner fact. The very first bike race held in Marin way back before any kind of suspension or even mtn bike specific tires or even RePac, anyone take a wild guess what the prize was????? POT a big bag of POT. I don't know of any original bike companies that didn't reek of weed. Our sport was born by stoners looking for somewhere to get stoned, deal with it.


You sound like one of the boys from way back, so you must know that Joey Breeze and the Breezer is one that didn't reek of herb ... the only one I can think of. Otherwise, ... your pretty close to the truth. My first mt. bike ( '79) cost ... one pound of purple humbolt bud.

But then again, - as Louis Armstong said .. and regarding Missy _.... "who am i to tell the law whats what? Of course they didnt hand down the years that they do now. I'd rather shoot a nig*er in the a*s than get caught with an ounce of that good shi*/ That judge would probably respect you more."_ He then goes on to explain how someone "dropped a nickle" on him in california (1932) and he spent a week in jail. Al Capone pulled a few strings to get him sprung so Louis could appear at his nightclub in Chicago.

btw; ain't it silly that we have to spell Sh** like this ... hey, ever read Miles Davis' autobio???


----------



## exocetaaron (May 11, 2009)

RIS said:


>


Plenty of pigs in the clink too baldy


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

manny40 said:


> Ice, you're obviously one of the only people here who has sense, and the intelligence to know that smuggling/selling pot, has far greater implications than some realize. These implications cost us, the taxpayers, millions of dollars to support our government's efforts to stifle the drug trade; moreover, violent fallout from rival drug traffickers competing to control the drug flow, inevitably brings the violence home to our neighborhoods. It amazes me that people want that garbage legalized. I've heard supporters argue that marihuana is "natural", and so it's perfectly okay to use and should be legal...well, cocaine and opium are also "natural", but we know how dangerous these drugs can be when processed.
> 
> I hope Giove gets what's coming to her, if she hasn't already...she's no different than any other criminal...even if she happens to ride a mtn. bike...
> 
> I


You are an idiot. I love it when people who have never tried marijuana, and who nothing about it make outlandish claims. Talk to a doctor or scientist you twat.


----------



## powderturns (Jun 19, 2007)

*sentencing*

so, has she been sentenced?


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

manny40 said:


> Ice, you're obviously one of the only people here who has sense, and the intelligence to know that smuggling/selling pot, has far greater implications than some realize. These implications cost us, the taxpayers, millions of dollars to support our government's efforts to stifle the drug trade; moreover, violent fallout from rival drug traffickers competing to control the drug flow, inevitably brings the violence home to our neighborhoods. It amazes me that people want that garbage legalized. I've heard supporters argue that marihuana is "natural", and so it's perfectly okay to use and should be legal...well, cocaine and opium are also "natural", but we know how dangerous these drugs can be when processed.
> 
> I hope Giove gets what's coming to her, if she hasn't already...she's no different than any other criminal...even if she happens to ride a mtn. bike...
> 
> I



Considered a criminal (or not), Missy Giove is definitely different and she does ride a mountain bike (with attitude).


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

so much lulz in this thread....from marijuana causing cancer to it being as dangerous as alcohol or nicotine :bluefrown:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

More like so much spewing of misinformation.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

One section at a football game is blisteringly drunk. What's it like? A group of rowdy, trash talking people that are on the borderline of physically violent behavior.

Another section at the same game is stoned. What are they like? They don't give a **** about anyone else's issues, they're just enjoying watching the game and eating popcorn while they chill.

I think Bill Hicks said it best. Pot shouldn't just be legal, it should be mandatory. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

flowmaster said:


> One section at a football game is blisteringly drunk. What's it like? A group of rowdy, trash talking people that are on the borderline of physically violent behavior.
> 
> Another section at the same game is stoned. What are they like? They don't give a **** about anyone else's issues, they're just enjoying watching the game and eating popcorn while they chill.


best analogy evaar??


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

+ rep for flow

feel free to comment on the tweakers on the trail thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*If you are TOO stupid...*



ianjenn said:


> 1. If you are dumb enough to get caught with it you deserve to be busted.
> 2. If you are to stupid to grow it you deserve to pay $500 oz
> 3. If you need to smoke it to be normal you have a problem.


If YOU are too stupid to know that "to stupid" is missing an "o", then YOU are just TOO STUPID!!!

I never cease to be amazed to see idiots like yourself who, even after attaining "adulthood", fail to grasp a basic understanding of the English language that I possessed PRIOR TO ATTENDING MY FIRST DAY OF KINDERGARTEN!

lern to spel yu ijit

Here are a few clues for folks like yourself:

To, too and two are not the same.
They're, there and their have totally different meanings and uses.
Break and brake are not interchangeable.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I'd just like to say that Missy has a great a$$


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> One section at a football game is blisteringly drunk. What's it like? A group of rowdy, trash talking people that are on the borderline of physically violent behavior.
> 
> Another section at the same game is stoned. What are they like? They don't give a **** about anyone else's issues, they're just enjoying watching the game and eating popcorn while they chill.
> 
> I think Bill Hicks said it best. Pot shouldn't just be legal, it should be mandatory. :thumbsup:


win.

and people dont realize how many more uses there are for weed. im not positive on the exact number, but 1 hemp plant can make as much paper as a couple trees. thats saving the environment and letting people make their own choices. everyone thinks that weed is only for smoking.

and for all you people that always relate weed to smoking, you can cook it into foods and when you do, there are WAY less negative affects. it doesnt damage the lungs (obviously).

let people decide if they want to smoke weed or not. people do it anyways. might as well legalize it and let the government make some money off it.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> I just realized that I never saw what happened to Missy. She was supposed to be sentenced back in March, but I can't find anything on that. Any word?


looks like sentencing happened recently

Wilton man pleads guilty in major drug case


----------



## mike1501 (Apr 23, 2011)

mtnwing said:


> looks like sentencing happened recently
> 
> Wilton man pleads guilty in major drug case


You are linking an article from June and saying that is recent? And where in that blurb does it talk about the sentencing? Or am I missing something?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

mike1501 said:


> You are linking an article from June and saying that is recent? And where in that blurb does it talk about the sentencing? Or am I missing something?


I spotted this in there "Giove, a one-time professional mountain biker, also faces up to 40 years in prison when sentenced on July 12"

So maybe she got sentenced and it didn't make news or something?


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know about all of you, but I hope Missy got off easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

shes still not in the system


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I am surprised no one on this board actually knows her personally and can let us all know the truth. If i run into any of the pros who used to ride with her i am sure they know the facts and the outcome of her situation. I should of hit up Joe Lawill or Tara Llanes or other pros who use to ride with her when i was at N* last weekend they usually keep in touch with each other. I hope she served her time and got out early as they never keep you as long as the sentence too overcrowded. I was once sentenced to 6 months and did only 37 days time served and saved me 6k in fines just to do the time.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

It would be cool to have an e-mail address or a website for her so everyone could show their support for her. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

DustyBones said:


> It would be cool to have an e-mail address or a website for her so everyone could show their support for her. :thumbsup:


I don't get you guys. So, Missy is one of the gang, 'cause she rips on a bike and rides DH with her pants down. Yeah, yeah, I get it, she's very cool. Why is it that because of that, you think she does not need not abide by the rules of this society? I'm sure Missy is generally cool to be around, and all that, but I can guarantee you that you would not have liked meeting her drug dealing "friends" in a dark alley some night.

So, I have a waaaaaaay cooler cause for you to show your support for, since you seem to be in charitable mood today:

Contribute to NA World Services

I have had the sad experience of seeing several of my closest family members as well as a close friend succomb to drug and/or alcohol abuse. Believe me, when chainsmoking weed does nothing for you anymore, chances are VERY high that you are already on the road to something else. And if you think weed doesn't change who you are, think again. All addicts always say they can stop anytime. Bad things always only happen to other people.

I have also had the good fortune of seeing said family members pull through and kick their addictions. I have been lucky enough to be able to accompany them on part of the journey, and I have attended many of their AA and NA meetings to show my support for them there as well. What I have seen and heard there defies imagination. The number of wrecked families and lives I have come in contact with is staggering, and the extent of the damage done by drugs of all kind is beyond belief. I have cried with them many times, and you know, I'm really this super tough and cool DHer, so I obviously don't cry. When I think about it, I'm lucky nobody talks about what goes on in those meetings or my whole act would be blown. 

I don't think Missy needs to be crucified. I also don't think that a joint or two over the weekend will ruin your life. I do think that when you get involved with large scale distribution of an illegal drug, you are a potential danger to other people and to our society, in its current shape. Whether or not we agree with pot being illegal is beside the point - right now it is, therefore, it is criminal to do what Missy was doing. The fact that she could kick my ass on a bike is entirely irrelevant. I would have loved to be able to make living riding my bike. Sadly, no such luck for me. So what, I don't get to rob banks and get away free just because my customers think I'm a nice guy, do I?

Peace.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

At Iceman2058, I think Dusty bones was just trying to say he supports Missy and he never said he supports What she did. cannot be breaking the laws wich she was!! I have been around biking and stoners and agree most move on to harder drugs and causes major problems. I myself am trying to get off the weed after 30+ years of using and have never moved on to harder drugs THANK GOD! Most of my pot smoking friends cannot say the same. I hear and agree with you and it sucks to have to see friends DIE from hardcore drugs and i too have cried at NA meetings with friends. I have lost several friends to drugs it sucks but none directly from smoking weed and i am not trying to defend pot smokers it is ILLEGAL and laws are made to not be broken. I just feel she made a bad decision to break the law and she has to deal with the situation. We support her! not her actions and hope she learns from her mistakes as i have thru life as we all make bad decisions and live and learn from them.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

COLIN M said:


> At Iceman2058, I think Dusty bones was just trying to say he supports Missy and he never said he supports What she did. cannot be breaking the laws wich she was!! I have been around biking and stoners and agree most move on to harder drugs and causes major problems. I myself am trying to get off the weed after 30+ years of using and have never moved on to harder drugs THANK GOD! Most of my pot smoking friends cannot say the same. I hear and agree with you and it sucks to have to see friends DIE from hardcore drugs and i too have cried at NA meetings with friends. I have lost several friends to drugs it sucks but none directly from smoking weed and i am not trying to defend pot smokers it is ILLEGAL and laws are made to not be broken. I just feel she made a bad decision to break the law and she has to deal with the situation. We support her! not her actions and hope she learns from her mistakes as i have thru life as we all make bad decisions and live and learn from them.


Yeah, I agree that people should be given a chance to redeem themselves, and that it takes support to work your way out of trouble. So in that sense, sure, she would have my support as well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

COLIN M said:


> ... i am not trying to defend pot smokers it is ILLEGAL and laws are made to not be broken. ...


It should have never been made illegal in the 1st place :madman:
ever think about that?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lets go smoke some blunts at the trailhead tomorrow.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> I don't get you guys. So, Missy is one of the gang, 'cause she rips on a bike and rides DH with her pants down. Yeah, yeah, I get it, she's very cool. Why is it that because of that, you think she does not need not abide by the rules of this society? I'm sure Missy is generally cool to be around, and all that, but I can guarantee you that you would not have liked meeting her drug dealing "friends" in a dark alley some night.
> 
> -trimmed to eliminate preaching-
> 
> Peace.


Not to start a huge debate here, but you are way, way off base here.

So marijuana, a plant that requires no cultivation is deemed illegal, recently mind you, and you get all haughty about it because some *law breakers* get busted and one of them happened to be a very likable person in the mtb community which generally that bummed a lot of people out.

Keep in mind, cocaine was legal not that long ago in the USA. Hell, we have so many _legal _hardcore drugs these days it is hard to keep track of them all. Honestly the worst drugs in the world are the antidepressants that the majority of the people we're around every day in the white collar world are doped up on. We've got a modern day workforce of zombies that are getting loaded just to cope with life, and doping up their kids on ritalin because 8 year old boys have no attention span? Well no-f'in chit LOL

What you really ought to concern yourself with is helping out a cause that really would have impact, not wasting time with a personal campaign against pot as a gateway drug?

Man... talk about first world problems 

EDIT: And besides all that, just to throw a mildly political spin into the mix. Why should the government be the ones who get to deem what natural plants should be allowed to be grown, or drugs that people should be allowed to consume? What kind of free society is it when the government gets to tell me how I can live my life, or what I'm allowed to do when it impacts only myself? The problem is, _you want to be lead_ and while I understand the concept, it isn't for me, or most people I know.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

At Highdell i agree it should not be ILLEGAL and i endose it. I am just trying to get a job and its been tough and most employers want a DRUG TEST! weed stays in your system the longest compared to other hardcore drugs can go thru in 72 hours and weed stays for a while. if you have used like i have 30+ years and i love SMOKING WEED!! I hate quitting for a job and will miss the kind OG i can get all day long. I do not drink alcohol or smoke ciggarettes because they are the harmful stuff that should be ILLEGAL IMO!!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

COLIN M said:


> At Highdell i agree it should not be ILLEGAL and i endose it. I am just trying to get a job and its been tough and most employers want a DRUG TEST! weed stays in your system the longest compared to other hardcore drugs can go thru in 72 hours and weed stays for a while. if you have used like i have 30+ years and i love SMOKING WEED!! I hate quitting for a job and will miss the kind OG i can get all day long. I do not drink alcohol or smoke ciggarettes because they are the harmful stuff that should be ILLEGAL IMO!!


Google synthetic urine :thumbsup:


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

While most states in the US are still prohibiting the growing of industrial hemp, China, Canada and other European nations are benefitting from legalizing and encouraging mass scale cultivation of industrial hemp. Cannabis is not just for 'medicinal' and recreation use. Hemp has over 10,000 uses from fiberboards to making soap, and hemp seeds are a food source rich in omegas and the oil is second to none(except for deep frying cause of it's low smoke point).
Arguing whether cannabis as a 'drug' should be legal or not is a no brainer. Of course it MUST be made legal and licenses handed out to individuals and people who grow for compassion clubs. This would eliminate a big part of the gang/crime problems related to marijuana and gov's would be able to tax it directly instead of wasting money to fight a drug that is softer than beer. I for one had never seen a situation degenerate into violence because both parties are stoned and arguing over what music should be played or which munchies to pick up on the way back. I've seen first hand the effects of hard drugs like brown sugar(low grade heroine mixed with *****, literally), crystal meth(good buddy of mine who miraculously kicked the habit and became a spiritual conselor for people trying to quit meth) and alcohol(most of my Irish friends, sadly). The worst side effect you get from smoking weed is falling asleep with cotton mouth, that, and oh yeah, forgetting where you put down that whatchamacallit 3 minutes ago.


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

davec113 i know all about synthetic urine and many other ways to pass the tests. I have friends who have been using The wizzinator and swear by it! I just spend too much money on it cause i love the weed and could of bought a fleet of bikes or a house for all the money i spend on the goods. I would smoke about an 1/8 a day. All my friends smoke and we love our Cali Chronic the best smoke and more strains then i can even keep track. My favorite is the Original Afghani OG with some goo on it!! YUMMY!!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> I'm sure Missy is generally cool to be around, and all that, but I can guarantee you that you would not have liked meeting her drug dealing "friends" in a dark alley some night.


I think it's more likely that quite a few folks on MTBR did meet her drug dealing friends, and probably partied with them.

I don't use it myself and never have. Heck, I hardly even drink. But in my 20s and early 30s I hung out with plenty of people who did lots of both, and the way you demonize marijuana is pretty comical.

There are certainly drugs that cost society dearly, but marijuana isn't one of them. You'd be amazed how many successful / well-adjusted / well-behaved people smoke it from time to time, and how easy-going the dealers are. I certainly was.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

highdelll said:


> It should have never been made illegal in the 1st place :madman:
> ever think about that?


:thumbsup:
Agreed!
---------------
@ *Iceman2058*
The penalty is excessive and at times exceed that of homicide!
At this point it is still unknown to what extent Missy was truly involved; the authorities do have a tendency to exaggerate!

"but I can guarantee you that you would not have liked meeting her drug dealing "friends" in a dark alley some night."
Been there done that, just not w/her friends; I never had any problem with anyone in that type of group. South of the border cartels would be another thing entirely IMHO!


----------



## shenglu (Oct 11, 2011)

There must be at least one who gets cracked, his / her "friends" every day in the United States launched a major drug traffickers. I think we all generally agree that most of them are scum of the earth types (you know, shooting people, more and more widely distributed the drugs and / or pimping out the impact of bad neighbors, all of this).


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Who gets cracked? What does cracked mean? What does this even mean:



> ...his / her "friends" every day in the United States launched a major drug traffickers.


I'm having another major with your sentence structure, maybe you should use less?

Actually I'd wager that the majority of pot dealers are not at all what you describe. Harder drugs maybe - I wouldn't know. The ones that make the news are generally a menace to society, but I suspect that lots of hard-drug dealers - perhaps most - aren't interesting enough to make the news. Or have movies made about them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

shenglu said:


> There must be at least one who gets cracked, his / her "friends" every day in the United States launched a major drug traffickers...


1st thing -your English is "bad" - I you are 'ESL' - then, please try to learn the language before dissecting law and punishment in the US.*

2nd - Traffickers are totally not the problem - if you think so, you need to re-evaluate how you think the illegal drug trade works.
Traffickers are 'pawns' in most cases

* - I kinda take this back - in a way...sort of...


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> holy shiz i was just playin as her in down hill domintion 2 days ago


lulz


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope she wouldnt snitch because snitches are a dying breed


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

its funny how many people make statements about marijuana and others refute those statements with links from the internets...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

flowmaster said:


> -trimmed to remove the preachback...
> 
> The problem is, _you want to be lead_ and while I understand the concept, it isn't for me, or most people I know.


I don't want to be lead. We have laws to govern our society. There's a difference.

If you read my posts, I expressly said I don't think there is any harm in smoking a bit of weed every now and again - I do think that when you organise mass-distribution of illegal drugs (whether they SHOULD be illegal is another question entirely), you are a potential danger to society, either directly on indirectly. Thus, I'm not too concerned about Missy going down for it. If whe wants our support to get through this, and have another go at a "normal" life when she gets out, then yeah, I'd support her (FWIW).

I've also been around drugdealers. Some were cool, others decidedly not so much. And yes, a couple of times, they were downright scary people. I'm quoting experience, not the internet.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> I don't want to be lead. We have laws to govern our society. There's a difference.
> 
> If you read my posts, I expressly said I don't think there is any harm in smoking a bit of weed every now and again - I do think that when you organise mass-distribution of illegal drugs (whether they SHOULD be illegal is another question entirely), you are a potential danger to society, either directly on indirectly. Thus, I'm not too concerned about Missy going down for it. If whe wants our support to get through this, and have another go at a "normal" life when she gets out, then yeah, I'd support her (FWIW).
> 
> I've also been around drugdealers. Some were cool, others decidedly not so much. And yes, a couple of times, they were downright scary people. I'm quoting experience, not the internet.


there goes another contradictory post... you are ok with smoking a little bit of weed but not ok when it dealing large amounts of it... so who supplies the small quantities for the people who do it every now and then???

"We have laws to govern our society. "
we do and if everyone followed them there wouldn't be people smoking every now and then and no demand for it and no dealers to worry about...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> I've also been around drugdealers. Some were cool, others decidedly not so much. And yes, a couple of times, they were downright scary people.


While I've never met a scary pot dealer, a guy was executed in my college town over an ounce! Meh, guys were getting executed over sneakers in the 90s too. These days pot's so cheap and nearly legal (here at least) that violent criminal types just don't exist in the trade. Wow! Cheap, easily attainable drugs eliminate the criminal element? Kind of like what happened after alcohol prohibition ended.
Remember, the only reason Missy's crew was transporting pot from Cali to the East Coast is cuz it's not as legal in NY as in CA so the price is much higher. If other states followed CA and CO's lead they wouldn't have "dangerous gangs" transporting pot through their states.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

carspidey said:


> there goes another contradictory post... you are ok with smoking a little bit of weed but not ok when it dealing large amounts of it... so who supplies the small quantities for the people who do it every now and then???
> 
> "We have laws to govern our society. "
> we do and if everyone followed them there wouldn't be people smoking every now and then and no demand for it and no dealers to worry about...


If you're gonna read half the thread, don't be surprised if you get half the picture.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> While I've never met a scary pot dealer, a guy was executed in my college town over an ounce! Meh, guys were getting executed over sneakers in the 90s too. These days pot's so cheap and nearly legal (here at least) that violent criminal types just don't exist in the trade. Wow! Cheap, easily attainable drugs eliminate the criminal element? Kind of like what happened after alcohol prohibition ended.
> Remember, the only reason Missy's crew was transporting pot from Cali to the East Coast is cuz it's not as legal in NY as in CA so the price is much higher. If other states followed CA and CO's lead they wouldn't have "dangerous gangs" transporting pot through their states.


I know, you're basically right, I'm going to town over this whole thing.

Bottom line: I don't care if you want to do drugs or smoke pot or whatever, people should be free to make those choices - as long as they're happy to face the consequences of their actions, and don't expect do-overs or for society to step up and pay the cost of those actions. (BTW, it's not like alcohol was the world's greatest invention either. You could probably pay off the entire social security debt in Europe if you took away the cost of treating alcohol-related disease...also true for tobacco of course...).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

carspidey said:


> its funny how many people make statements about marijuana and others refute those statements with links from the internets...


Where should the links come from?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

carspidey said:


> there goes another contradictory post... you are ok with smoking a little bit of weed but not ok when it dealing large amounts of it... so who supplies the small quantities for the people who do it every now and then???
> 
> "We have laws to govern our society. "
> we do and if everyone followed them there wouldn't be people smoking every now and then and no demand for it and no dealers to worry about...


And if nobody drank alcohol, thered be no drunk driving accidents.....
And if nobody walked down dark alleys at night wearing Gucci thered be no muggings.....
And if nobody drove mercedes and bmws, thered be no carjackings....

Your theory is flawed. The flaw? Free will.


----------



## pablo_skils (Sep 1, 2011)

*I know Missy*



COLIN M said:


> I am surprised no one on this board actually knows her personally and can let us all know the truth.


I knew Missy for about 10 years, between 1992 - 2002. We've not been in touch since then, but I saw her at all the races and we were on pretty good terms. I stayed at her home in Durango when I was travelling there. What truth about Missy would you like to know?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

The Constitution had to be Amended for the 18th time, in order to make alcohol illegal, of course that was taken care of with the 21st Amendment, but the point remains. So under what authority does the federal government think it has the power to outlaw plants?



pablo_skils said:


> I knew Missy for about 10 years, between 1992 - 2002. We've not been in touch since then, but I saw her at all the races and we were on pretty good terms. I stayed at her home in Durango when I was travelling there. What truth about Missy would you like to know?


I can only assume he is wondering what is actually up with her sentence, did she rat someone out, etc. I only met her once, but I followed her mtb career off and on over the years.


----------



## pablo_skils (Sep 1, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> The Constitution had to be Amended for the 18th time in order to make alcohol illegal,


I agree: the prohibition of cannabis is about as sensible as the prohibition of alcohol.

As for Missy, it's not worth speculating about her conversations with the DA. A mutual friend spoke to her on the phone last week. She's still not been sentenced but is expecting a 5-10 year prison term.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pablo_skils said:


> I agree: the prohibition of cannabis is about as sensible as the prohibition of alcohol.


it's actually less sensible if you research WHY it became prohibited.

Several factors contribute to why it is illegal still, but a major reason is the pharmaceutical industry - you can't patent a plant; Another is the prison industry - but this encompasses the 'war on drugs' as a whole.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

:idea:
FREE MISSY GIOVE!

Nuff said!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> We have laws to govern our society. There's a difference.


Very true, however the problem is with who decides what is legal or not, and whether that should really have any weight. Like I said before, cocaine was legal, alcohol was not for a while, etc. We don't need a nanny state telling us that we can't eat fatty foods, drink soda, can only wear white on Sundays. I mean where do you draw the line? At what point do you say, ok enough is enough, we don't need laws to tell us how to live our own personal lives. What happened to the pursuit of happiness?

What about unjust laws? It is practically your duty to disobey them.

So like in the 50's when they tried to create laws to stop rock and roll music? Or how about the segregation laws?

I mean, by your rationale, you'd be in here demonizing law breakers for listening to rock and roll music and chastising white people for serving blacks and a white only diner. Seriously 

My point is, just because some little group of old men with power decided to make up some rules and said OK everybody, you have to follow these rules now, does not mean that they are right or just in any way.

So when some group of uptight old white guys says they're going to outlaw a freakin plant... it just makes me 



Iceman2058 said:


> I've also been around drugdealers.*people* Some were cool, others decidedly not so much. And yes, a couple of times, they were downright scary people. I'm quoting experience, not the internet.


FTFY, and me too. I too have been around drug dealers, of a few different types. Some were cool people, some were not. Point being, _people_ can be scary/bad/etc, regardless of profession.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

She is an idiot, any good dug dealer knows there is no money in weed but I'm sure it was worth it...NOT!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Shiba Inu's Rock said:


> She is an idiot, any good dug dealer knows there is no money in weed but I'm sure it was worth it...NOT!


The 400lbs she got stopped with has a street value between $800,000 and 1 million dollars.

So your local dimebag dealer might not be making a killing pinching a little here and there off of your crappy quarters, but anyone who is unaware of the massive bankroll of money that is constantly flowing in the underground pot trade is completely out of touch with reality. :skep:

edit: A side note worth mentioning, 14,000 people a year overdose and die on prescription opiate pain killers, number of pot overdose related deaths per year: 0

edit edit: Also, she had one million in cash. So, uh... yeah dunno what to say to you bro.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn, was just looking at old footage of Missy the other day. I didn't know about the legal debacle she is in.

Yeah, she knew what she was getting into, so she has to either do the time or pay her lawyers a lot more cash to distribute through the courthouse chain to hopefully ensure a light sentence.

The arguments here against the marijuana side are hilarious. People are often deluded by their own bias and perceptions, and without fail they unleash a torrent of white-washed facts that in the end fail to support their claims.

That said, there are quite a few morons that abound within the pot community. They're of no help to the cause, and in fact like their opposite brethren in the Tea Party they do more harm actually. Hard to believe I'm saying this, but its the moderate gang who really comes to keeping it real....


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

Well bro...having a pro mtb dh career vs being an expendable drug dealer....gee I don't know, tough decision b
FYI, pot has the least amount of value vs. coke, heroin, etc. but you already knew that bro


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

In my experience, in the MTB world, 'specially if pointed down; the intoxicants of choice seem to be Beer and Herb. Not too many that were snowblind or chasing the dragons tail...

ymmv

michael


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

which is a good thing....


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you touched on the real point (and it's not regarding the social/ moral issues surrounding pot use).

She was transporting a very, very large amount of schedule 1 drugs across state lines. So it's a combination of the amount/value of the drugs combined with interstate transport that is going to ruin her life.

Hell, I bet you can get into nearly as much trouble if you're moving enough tobacco for distribution without paying the feds their taxes (and then the states will go after you)

Pretty greedy at any point. I don't feel too sorry for her.

FWIW my opinion is that pot is relatively benign and should be decriminalized.



flowmaster said:


> The 400lbs she got stopped with has a street value between $800,000 and 1 million dollars.
> 
> So your local dimebag dealer might not be making a killing pinching a little here and there off of your crappy quarters, but anyone who is unaware of the massive bankroll of money that is constantly flowing in the underground pot trade is completely out of touch with reality. :skep:
> 
> ...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr Horse said:


> I think you touched on the real point (and it's not regarding the social/ moral issues surrounding pot use).
> 
> She was transporting a very, very large amount of schedule 1 drugs across state lines. So it's a combination of the amount/value of the drugs combined with interstate transport that is going to ruin her life.
> 
> ...


I agree and you are absolutely right, that is the real issue, though the thread has largely turned into a debate about the morality of pot, etc.

The large volume with intent to distribute really makes this a pretty clear cut case, as for the use of it and all that, there is no logical reason it should be illegal.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> I don't think Missy needs to be crucified. I also don't think that a joint or two over the weekend will ruin your life. I do think that when you get involved with large scale distribution of an illegal drug, you are a potential danger to other people and to our society, in its current shape. Whether or not we agree with pot being illegal is beside the point - right now it is, therefore, it is criminal to do what Missy was doing. The fact that she could kick my ass on a bike is entirely irrelevant. I would have loved to be able to make living riding my bike. Sadly, no such luck for me. So what, I don't get to rob banks and get away free just because my customers think I'm a nice guy, do I?
> 
> Peace.


Preface: I don't smoke pot, nor have I for over 30 years.

Pot is illegal because it is a threat to three of the largest industries in the US: the alcohol industry, the pharmaceutical industry and the alcohol rehab industry.

So take away the "illegal factor" for a moment. Why aren't you ranting about Anheuser-Busch for "large scale distribution" of a harmful drug? Why aren't you hating on Lance Armstrong for doing commercials for AB?

Just curious.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

honkinunit said:


> ...So take away the "illegal factor" for a moment. Why aren't you ranting about Anheuser-Busch for "large scale distribution" of a harmful drug? Why aren't you hating on Lance Armstrong for doing commercials for AB?
> ...


Uhm because the thread is about pot?

Seriously, you're missing my whole point. Again. I don't want to "take away the illegal factor for a moment". I am TALKING ABOUT the "illegal factor". I've specifically said several times that the issue here is NOT whether or not pot should be legalized/demonized/whateverized - the issue is that she did something quite obviously against the law, and I am not going to feel bad about her being sentenced just because she rides DH. THAT has been my point the whole time.

flowmaster makes a much more interesting point about whether or not we should obey ALL laws, including the blatantly unjust ones. Tough question. 
Was it OK for Capone and the guys to shoot people during the prohibition days? Sure, society seems to now agree that it was "unjust" to prohibit sale of alcohol - but where do you draw the line in your protest? Do you move to a swamp in Louisiana and spend most of your day out moonshining in the barn? Basically just mindin' ya own, ain't botherin' nobody....that's cool yeah? Let the guy drink his head off I say.
Then somebody starts trucking the stuff upstate, shooting at police or the rival gangs to keep the load safe...now what? Justified protest against a stupid law...or menace to society? On the other hand, of course we all applaud the guys who stood up against the racial segregation laws - even though they might have had to shoot a couple of KKK members along the way. Double standards? Triple standards? 

I guess in the end, we just have to hope that we have enough of a collective moral compass to come up with a system that works. Sensible laws, and sensible punishment for breaking them. But throw politics, power, and big money into that mix, and the sensible bit will always go out the window.

Peace.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

[QUOTE

edit: A side note worth mentioning, 14,000 people a year overdose and die on prescription opiate pain killers, number of pot overdose related deaths per year: 0



> What about the number of kids who smoke weed for the first time, then move on to coke and herion? How many lives ruined, futures stolen, families destroyed.
> 
> How many of the 14,000 opiate related deaths started smoking weed long before they ever decided to eat, shoot or sniff a pill or patch.
> 
> I cant believe some of you have sympathy for her. :madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

trap121 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> edit: A side note worth mentioning, 14,000 people a year overdose and die on prescription opiate pain killers, number of pot overdose related deaths per year: 0
> 
> ...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

How many of those potsmokers who went on to OD on opiates (or whatever) drank alcohol and smoked cigarettes _before _touching pot?

OMG! The real gateway drugs, I found them!

Srsly, the "gateway drug" thing is ridiculous.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it starts with adrenaline...even young children are using this!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

trap121 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> edit: A side note worth mentioning, 14,000 people a year overdose and die on prescription opiate pain killers, number of pot overdose related deaths per year: 0
> 
> ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ "clap"


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

There was recently a series of shows on TV about prohibition in the 1920s, and although they didn't mention the parallels with pot these days, it's really easy to see the similarities. Easy... and comical, and depressing, and ridiculous at times.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

jhazard said:


> trap121 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

trap121 said:


> I know plenty of people who had a perfectly normal life and very intellegent mind that are now dead because they started smoking weed with me as a kid.


So on their death certificate it states that they died because they smoked pot with you as a youth?

:madman:


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

trap121 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> edit: A side note worth mentioning, 14,000 people a year overdose and die on prescription opiate pain killers, number of pot overdose related deaths per year: 0
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Uhm, okay. Pot=good or pot=bad, depending on your point of view. But, does ANYONE know what's up with Missy's sentencing? Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jason B said:


> So on their death certificate it states that they died because they smoked pot with you as a youth?
> 
> :madman:


Yeah, that is exactly what it says. You are brilliant.

I was there when they smoked for the first time, I was there when they decided to try harder drugs, and I was there when a few of them died. I am confident that there is a 90% chance they would still be breathing if they never smoked.

Just because it did not happen to you does not mean it wont for everyone else. Does it happen to everyone who smokes weed? No. Can it happen? Obviously, yes. I guess I am a bit biased because I know what can and has happened. I would not wish what I have gone through on anyone, nor would I want either of my kids to go through anything remotely close to what i have. How would you feel if your kid decided to smoke some weed because you didnt think it was harmful, then a year later, he is strung out on dope. You would probably still rationalize things and contribute his addicted state to other factors of life. After all, pot is harmless. Take what I have said and distort it as you please.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr Anslinger?


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Ugh, everybody is victim, right? :skep:

What is that number exactly? do you know it, or are you just throwing it about for drama's sake? You want to make it sound like pot lures in the all these innocent, bambi-eyed youths who have perfect lives and turn them into lifelong addicts, destroying families and tearing apart the fabric of society.

Thing is, the issue is not the drug, its the person. The person decides to do the drug, the drug does not seek out the user. (Many) people that are addicts/users are reacting to circumstances in their personal lives; depression, family issues - like abuse, divorce, or psychological disorders. Pot doesn't just knock on their door one day, tie a rubber hose around their bicep and start tapping for a vein...

Do recreational users end up walking down the path of experimentation, to the point of addiction and transitioning to harder drugs? Sure, I'd argue they are the exception...

I would also say the real gateway drug is alcohol. Its legal to imbibe, and socially acceptable (mostly) to get drunk off one's arse. Its promoted in media like crazy. No, the ads don't say to go out and get blasted, but _somehow_ kids learn that drinking mass quantities of alcohol will alter their state of being. I suppose all those people in the crazy Coors ads at wild parties are only drinking one beer each?  Kids see adults do it, so they understand that becoming inebriated is an ok thing. THAT is your gateway right there. Pot, meth, cocaine and whatever else are all secondary to that learning. Drug use may start with pot (or meth nowadays), but the drive to alter one's mind state was planted long before a user takes their first toke on a fatty. Way back when I was in school, in a given week, it was way easier for me to smoke a joint than to drink a beer or six.

So even though pot may be easier to get a hold of, just because it's the "first" drug many kids try, does not mean its the "gateway". The knowledge that its okay to alter one's mind with alcohol - that is the key. If you take away pot, the drive to get f'd up is still there.

As far as Missy is concerned, I hope her penalty is light. I wouldn't say she doesn't deserve a penalty - she knew the risk of what she was doing I'm sure, and like it or not, it is illegal.[/QUOTE]

u are exactly right!.......

"How would you feel if your kid decided to smoke some weed because you didnt think it was harmful, then a year later, he is strung out on dope. You would probably still rationalize things and contribute his addicted state to other factors of life. After all, pot is harmless. Take what I have said and distort it as you please." .... really strungout on dope ive never even heard of that pot is the least addictive drug out there and is in no way a gateway drug... yes alot of ppl who do hard drugs started smokign pot first but they wanted a different high thats y they started doing hard drugs i think.... pot is the total opposite kinda high as most hard drugs


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, but what about all the young people that were on track to get into all kinds of dangerous activities, but after smoking some weed, forgot about it.

Yep, there are a whole bunch of dudes that are alive today because they spent the last 20 years smoking weed in their mom's basement. 

Which reminds me, the new Beavis and Butthead is on tonight.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

> ALBANY, N.Y. - A former world mountain biking champion caught driving a truck with 350 pounds of marijuana inside faces sentencing in an upstate New York court.
> 
> The Daily Gazette of Schenectady reports that 38-year-old Melissa "Missy" Giove (gee-OH'-vee) of Chesapeake, Va., is scheduled to be sentenced Wednesday morning in federal court in Albany.
> 
> ...


Ex-mountain biking champ Missy Giove of Va. faces sentencing for '09 pot bust in upstate NY | The Republic


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

So I remember watching her race a "Worlds DH" race in Vail back probably 10 years ago or so. If I remember correctly she crashed pretty hard on a rock-garden. Could be wrong tho. 

What ever happend to her any way . . . I mean as far as racing? Was she at the top of her game when she quit, was she STILL winning races and such? I'm just curious as to what happened to her DH/Mountain Biking Career?


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

no prison time, looks like she got off fairly easy..considering

Ex-bike champ avoids prison in pot bust - Times Union


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

One very lucky young lady.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

One can only hope she had her lawyer work out a deal that allows her to keep her past behind her, but more than likely now w/o her getting "time" it means she may have ratted out many other members of the ring she was involved with.

I hope that isn't the case, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That Worlds race was 10 years ago. It was a week after 911. A lot of foreign racers had trouble getting there and those who made it were obviously in a weird frame of mind. I think Allison Dunlap or some other American girl won the XC.

Stoked for Missy. I hope those pigs are all bent that she's pretty much walking. Imagine the great jumps you'd build in your backyard if you couldn't leave your house for a year?!

Maybe she didn't rat anyone out. Maybe the prosecutor doesn't think slinging grass deserves a spot in an overcrowded prison that will cost tax payers 10s of thousands a year. Sounds like she spend some time in jail during the process and he thinks that and losing millions of dollars is enough punishment.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Bike Doc said:


> If YOU are too stupid to know that "to stupid" is missing an "o", then YOU are just TOO STUPID!!!
> 
> I never cease to be amazed to see idiots like yourself who, even after attaining "adulthood", fail to grasp a basic understanding of the English language that I possessed PRIOR TO ATTENDING MY FIRST DAY OF KINDERGARTEN!
> 
> ...


you mean like "crank arks?"

grammar/spelling police epic failures always deliver a laugh.

way to go. :thumbsup:


----------

